# 2002 Yard Machine



## woodduck (May 31, 2014)

I have a 2002 Yard Machine 21hp 46" Model # 14BJ845062 that has started giving me problems. I have a fairly steep hill in front of the house that I mow up then across then down. Been mowing his way since the mower was new. Yesterday when going down the hill the rear wheels locked up and it wouldn't move. I'm always in 1st gear going downhill and do not touch the brake/clutch. The only way to get it to move was to force it into neutral and ride it to the bottom. Once it's back on level ground it goes into gear and everything seems normal. This old machine has served me well and I don't want to get rid of it, so any advice on what's happened would be appreciated.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

If it's variable speed it may be time to check the variable sheave for smooth operation.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That model has an "endless" chain,inside the transmission. If it is worn enough,it will jam. See the link below. The chain is #20.

http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=mtd&mn=14BJ845H062+(2002)&dn=01126000019


----------



## woodduck (May 31, 2014)

Thanks for the replies..........you've given me a direction to look.


----------

